# Arequipa, un ejemplo a seguir....(editando la moderaciòn)



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Este proyecto tiene como objetivo la rehabilitación integral del Centro Histórico de Arequipa. Se plantea, paralelamente a la elaboración del plan, la ejecución de proyectos piloto específicos, de carácter emblemático, que sirvan de motor y ejemplo multiplicador para la recuperación del Centro Histórico, tanto para las inversiones públicas como privadas.​ 













 
Este proyecto se puso en marcha en 1999, con la participación de AECI y la Municipalidad Provincial de Arequipa. Uno de los primeros logros de este proyecto por parte de AECI y la municipalidad fué la elaboración del expediente que le permitiera la Declaratoria de Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad al centro histórico de Arequipa.​ 






 
Durante todo este tiempo se ha conseguido mejorar las condiciones de vida de los pobladores del centro histórico, a través de la ejecución de proyectos de renovación urbana que incluyen la rehabilitación de viviendas tugurizadas, intervenciones en espacios públicos, los que se recuperan para la ciudad y la puesta en valor de los diferentes monumentos con los que cuenta la ciudad. Estas intervenciones no son aisladas, sino que responden al plan integral de recuperación del centro histórico, en el que se delimitan sectores estratégicos y prioritarios de intervención propuestos conjuntamente por las autoridades y la población local.​ 
Este no es un thread de avance de obras, pero si un thread resumen de los resultados que se estan logrando en la continua renovación urbana del casco antiguo de la ciudad........espero que esto sea un gran ejemplo para las demás urbes de nuestro gran país.....​ 
Empiezo con un plano que delimita las zonas de intervención en el centro histórico.....son en total 12 zonas diferenciadas.....​ 
Zonas: Civico-Cultural, San Camilo, San Lázaro, El Solar, Paisajista, Vallecito, IV Centenario, San Antonio, La Recoleta, La Estación, Selva Alegre y Molino Blanco.​ 







 
Iniciaré el thread con una obra reciente culminada y donde empieza a verse la inyección de nuevas inversiones después de su recuperación,.....nuestro barrio más antiguo y hermoso....​ 
San Lázaro​ 






 
Espacio público recuperado como un boulevard......se busca la humanización del espacio dándole siempre preferencia al peatón sobre los vehículos....






 






 
Pasajes recuperados para las viviendas, en este caso era necesario ya que el espacio de juego y sociabilización de las viviendas se desarrolla en las calles...






 






 






 






 






 






 






 






 
Seguiremos visitando lugares recuperados después.....​


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Excelente este proyecto. Sin embargo, creo que deben ampliarse las zonas donde se realicen los trabajos de recuperación. Igual el trabajo realizado es loable y me alegra mucho que este bien planificado.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

quedo bien lindoo


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelente proyecto, sin duda Arequipa gracias a esto está quedando hermosa. Realmente es un ejemplo a seguir.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Excelente proyecto, excelente thread. Espero ver otros espacios recuperados!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

A NO SABIA QUE AECI, LES AYUDO HACER SU EXPEDIENTE PARA QUE SEA NOMBRADO PATRIMONIO DE LA HUMANIDAD, POR ESO PUEDE SER QUE HAYA AGARRADO A LA PRIMERA, IGUAL COMO EL VALLE DEL COLCA QUE AECI LE ESTA AYUDANDO Y PUEDE SER QUE LO AGARRE TAMBIEN A LA PRIEMRA, SI ES ASI NO NOS HARIA MAL UNA MANITO DE AECI PARA EL CENTRO DE TRUJILLO, YA QUE TIENEN EXPERIENCIA.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

EFVF said:


> Excelente este proyecto. Sin embargo, creo que deben ampliarse las zonas donde se realicen los trabajos de recuperación. Igual el trabajo realizado es loable y me alegra mucho que este bien planificado.


EFVF los proyectos de recuperación sirven para generar un efecto multiplicador de obras de rehabilitaciónpor no solo por parte de las autoridades locales, sino también para incentivar a la inversión privada en la recuperación de espacios e inmuebles.......por eso no creo que se dediquen a rehabilitar todo.....más que todo las zonas críticas y que sirvan de proyectos piloto.....



diegoXD said:


> A NO SABIA QUE AECI, LES AYUDO HACER SU EXPEDIENTE PARA QUE SEA NOMBRADO PATRIMONIO DE LA HUMANIDAD, POR ESO PUEDE SER QUE HAYA AGARRADO A LA PRIMERA, IGUAL COMO EL VALLE DEL COLCA QUE AECI LE ESTA AYUDANDO Y PUEDE SER QUE LO AGARRE TAMBIEN A LA PRIEMRA, SI ES ASI NO NOS HARIA MAL UNA MANITO DE AECI PARA EL CENTRO DE TRUJILLO, YA QUE TIENEN EXPERIENCIA.


Bueno si AQP logro obtener el título no fue porque teniamos un centro histórico bien conservado(ya que eso recien empezo después de la declaratoria), sino por el valor universal que representaba AQP y que no se podia perder.....pero definitivamente debe ayudar bastante tener la colaboración de una institución que conoce bastante del tema........ y si....también se tiene planeado con AECI buscar la declaratoria del valle del Colca....estoy muy seguro que lo vamos a lograr.....

Gracias por visitar este nuevo thread EFVF, Alejo, Roberto, Bruno y Diego kay:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Me alegro por los trabajos de recuperación del Centro Histórico de la ciudad, ojalá las demás ciudades pudieramos tener el apoyo de AECI, y que nuestras autoridades fueran más decididas en realizar esto tan necesario para revitalizar nuestros centros.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Excelente tema Chris......Creo que estos últimos tiempos sé esta tomando en serio la puesta en valor de las zonas históricas de la ciudad, lo mejor es que con la mejora económica que hay en Arequipa, todo va a ser más fácil, ya que se van a destinar cada ves mas casas a diferentes negocios....La Municipalidad, el Gobierno Regional y Cerro Verde se están tomando en serio en rescatar las zonas históricas, además de mejorar la calidad de vida de los Arequipeños, invirtiendo para esto millones y proyectando obras millonarias como los dos viaductos de San Lázaro y la Av. Goyeneche....


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

exlente thread chris ya era hora...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chévere! En serio, me parece buenísima la restauración del casco histórico arequipeño.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*sugar que bueno, hay que aplaudir todo lo que sea mejora y conservación de nuestro patrimonio.*


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

jose18sb said:


> Excelente tema Chris......Creo que estos últimos tiempos sé esta tomando en serio la puesta en valor de las zonas históricas de la ciudad, lo mejor es que con la mejora económica que hay en Arequipa, todo va a ser más fácil, ya que se van a destinar cada ves mas casas a diferentes negocios....La Municipalidad, el Gobierno Regional y Cerro Verde se están tomando en serio en rescatar las zonas históricas, además de mejorar la calidad de vida de los Arequipeños, invirtiendo para esto millones y proyectando obras millonarias como los dos viaductos de San Lázaro y la Av. Goyeneche....


Si, yo también estoy esperando con anhelo los 2 viaductos del centro histórico.....el de San Lázaro y la av. Goyeneche....



tacall said:


> exlente thread chris ya era hora...


Claro, hace tiempo lo dije en el thread de recuperación del centro histórico....ya es hora de mostrar los resultados obtenidos desde el año 1999, recuerden que se tenia como meta ver los avances logrados hasta el año 2010......



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Chévere! En serio, me parece buenísima la restauración del casco histórico arequipeño.


Si yibrail, también lo bueno es que Lima esta prestando bastante atención a la renovación de su casco monumental....y no hay mejor ayuda también que de la inversión privada....



Lia_01 said:


> sugar que bueno, hay que aplaudir todo lo que sea mejora y conservación de nuestro patrimonio.


Exacto Lia hay que aplaudir:applause::applause:.......espero que en el futuro no muy lejano exista algun tipo de fondo nacional para la recuperación de nuestro cascos urbanos monumentales.....

Gracias por visitar el thread.....ya vengo con nuevas actualizaciones...kay:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah que bien, me gustaron las fotos.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Uy!!!! me enamoré, Que lindo que es el Barrio de San Lazaro, tiene un aire muy especial, muy de pueblo costero del mediterráneo, super lindo me he enamorado, ya lo puse en la lista de lugares que conocer con detalle cuando vaya en Agosto Arequipa.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

bacan,, la monumentalidad no solo es exclusivo del centro historico, tambien hay patrimonio en los distritos tradicionales como Yura, cayma,Yanahuara, Tiabaya, Sachaca,Socabaya; Paucarpata, Sabandia, Characato, Mollebaya; chiguata entre otros...
pero no se si la cooperacion española tiene en la mira restaurar este patimonio de la perfiere de Arequipa.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Que bonito se ve el barrio San Lazaro, sobretodo libre de los cables de luz que tanto afean nuestras ciudades. Solo falta que esos geranios crezcan mas para con su colorido contrastar el blanco del sillar.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Porfavor muestras otras partes que han sido restauradas de este bello centro, y que proyectos hay en corto y mediano plazo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

si si Diego, pero un poco de paciencia :lol::lol:........yo no creo que la cooperación española puede hacer algo por las zonas monumentales en los alrededores del centro histórico.....pero seguro que las municipalidades como Yanahuara o Cayma cuando realizan algun tipo de obras de recuperación buscan el consejo técnico de miembros de AECI....

P.d: Pol hay zonas monumentales en Tiabaya???


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

dimelo tu que estas mas al tanto,, yo la puse en la lista porque termina en ..baya ,, 
Tiene una iglesia Grande, y esta ciudad tambien tiene un damero cuadriculado.. pero si mi info es erronea corregime.
PD.en la lista me olvide tambien de Sachaca..


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Toda la zona de Miraflores ha mejorado mucho, pero puede mejorar todavia mas, no sabia lo de Lucas Poblete


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

creo que todo arequipeño lo sabe.......


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Hubiese quedado con la anterior estructura de la plaza, así los 4caminos. Pero no se ve mal.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

pero si quedaba con todos los caminos, la Iglesia como que queda media "aislada" de la plaza, personalmente me gusta cuando integran la plaza con algún monumento importante........ahora último cuando se hizo el cuestionado bypass del Parque Melgar, el parque estaba pegado hacia el linderio nor-este, al abrir una calle ahí como salida del bypass se quedo en que ahora la Plaza se iba a pegar hacia el MAC, lo cual nunca sucedio y al final termino la plaza hecha una isla sin ninguún tipo de integración con algun edificio del lugar....


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

J Block said:


> Claro, *sin duda esta obra no le llega ni a los talones a las obras de recuperación y renovación urbana de Balbuena.* Las obras que actualmente se ejecutan en Arequipa son sin duda un ejemplo a seguir para el resto del país.


Bueno, tampoco hay que darle todo el mérito a Balbuena, hay que darle las gracias a los técnicos en recuperación con los que cuenta Arequipa, por otro lado si hay que aplaudir a la gestión de Balbuena por el interes que tiene en seguir recuperando el centro histórico de AQP, tanto con la elaboración de expedientes de obras, así como la financiación de estas......hay que acordarse que en la anterior gestión edil del hijo de p*** de Yamel no se hizo practicamente nada.........

Otro agradecimiento también a AECI por su incondicional apoyo que da en la restauración de monumentos........lo mejor que pudo pasar a AQP fué este convenio Municipio - AECI.

A recuperar el tiempo perdido ...................


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Cada vez mas bello nuestro centro historico


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> ...
> Estado de la Plaza de San Antonio antes de la intervención......
> 
> 
> ...




Esta plaza sa Antonio esta muy cerca a mi centro de trabajo, Valla que esta muy linda ahora en comparcion de lo olvidada que estaba antes, creo que aqui participo decididamente el actual alcalde de miraflores,,, hasta todas las fachada colindantes las han pintado del mismo color, falta no mas esa casona destruida por el terremono del 2001 que no se porque aun no la restauran​


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Me encanta como quedo la Iglesia de San Antonio, ya que soy miraflorino "chavetero" de corazon .. jeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y hay muchas otras zonas de la ciudad que estan muy lindas


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

EFVF said:


> Me encanta como quedo la Iglesia de San Antonio, ya que soy miraflorino "chavetero" de corazon .. jeje


:hilarious


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

porque chavetero :|


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Antes les decian asi a los del distrito pampeño, especialmente por la famita que tenia la Chilisuya


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Que bueno que sigan restaurando diferentes puntos de la ciudad ... quedo mucho mejor la plaza ...


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Que bien ver otros puntos de la ciudad, ya era tiempo, y que las obras lleguen a todos los distritos, salud!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

sugarrw said:


> Es porque la diseño el mismo arquitecto, el arequipeño Lucas Poblete....^^


Ayaaa, con razon uno de los auditorios de la facultad de arquitectura de la UNSA se llama asi. Buen dato.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Siempre hay muchas cosas que se aprenden en el foro


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Antes de continuar con fotos de otras zonas recuperadas del casco monumental, veamos un plano de lo logrado después del terremoto del 2001 y otras obras que tienen como horizonte meta al año 2010.

Para eso solo nos enfocamos en 5 zonas de tratamiento de las 12 con las que cuenta el centro histórico de Arequipa. Las zonas no las escogi al azar.....sino corresponden a las zonas de mayor recuperación y que son proyectos piloto para generar un efecto multiplicador a sus alrededores.









Fuente: AECI

Zona de Tratamiento Civico Cultural 

*Caracteríticas:* Es el núcleo del Centro Histórico y corresponde a la ocupación fundacional de las 49 manzanas, es la zona de mayor concentración de monumentos y de ambientes urbano monumentales, donde se ubican los principales monumentos cívico religiosos de la ciudad como el Monasterio de Santa Catalina, La Compañía, el Complejo de San Francisco, la Merced, San Agustín, Santa Teresa y la Catedral, la Casa Tristán del Pozo, el Palacio de Goyeneche, la Casa del Moral, la Casa de la Moneda, etc. En esta zona está el 80% del área patrimonial de la UNESCO y está conformada por tres cuarteles del Damero fundacional, con la Plaza de Armas como principal centro referencial.

*Uso actual:* Siendo la mayor área del centro, es también donde se concentró gran parte del comercio, principalmente alrededor de la Plaza y en la calle Mercaderes, que comparte con la ZT San Camilo, fue calificada en el Plan Director como CCM, Centro Comercial Metropolitano, lo cual equivale uso comercial de alta intensidad.

*Uso propuesto:* Siendo el área de mayor valor patrimonial, la categoría establecida puede conducir a una saturación de actividades comerciales en detrimento de sus características históricas. Por consiguiente, se propone una calificación de ZRE, Zona de Reglamentación Especial, con uso predominante de comercio compartido con el gestivo y cultural. Uso complementario: vivienda y equipamiento educativo. En lo referente al comercio se privilegiará los servicios turísticos.
Fuente: P.M.C.H.A​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Observación: Analizando el plano, con las obras de Alvarez Thomas a punto de ser culminadas, se llegaria a completar el anillo civico - cultural que estaría compuesto por 6 manzanas y la plaza mayor. Todos los monumentos religiosos fueron ya recuperados después del terremoto del 2001. Se recuperó la arquitectura civil más representativa como es la casona Tristan del Pozo, El Moral, La Moneda y sumándose ahora la rehabilitación total de la casona de La Merced gracias a la inversión privada. Las obras de rehabilitación también fueron para edificaciones que brindan servicios públicos como es el Palacio Municipal - MCA o la rehabilitación del Centro Cultural Ateneo. Actualmente ya se tiene programado iniciar obras de la calle más importante del centro histórico, la remodelación total de 4 cuadras de la calle Mercaderes y la plaza 15 de Agosto, peatonizandola para humanizar cada vez más los espacios públicos en el C.H.A; a esto se sumaria la puesta en valor de las calles Melgar, Cruz Verde, Villalba, 7 esquinas, Sucre y Bolivar.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zona de Tratamiento San Camilo

*Características:* Esta zona es la que tiene la mayor cantidad de establecimientos comerciales, y entre ellos el antiguo mercado de San Camilo, considerado monumento nacional. La gravitación del mercado determinó que muchos inmuebles fuesen sustituidos por edificios comerciales, tipo galerías. En la actualidad la actividad comercial metropolitana está siendo descentralizada por subcentros espontáneos en la periferia, lo cual ha bajado la presión sobre el suelo. Sin embargo en esta zona está la mayor cantidad de campos feriales, o comercio informal.

*Uso actual:* El Plan Director califica este sector como CCM y C8, o sea comercio central de alta intensidad.

*Uso propuesto: *Se mantiene el uso comercial pero se baja la intensidad a C7, o sea comercio interdistrital, para evitar mayor congestión. Los usos complementarios son servicios, equipamiento y residencia.
Fuente: P.M.C.H.A​
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Observación: En este caso, se rehabilito el mercado San Camilo, dotando de mejores servicios al centro de abastos y mejorando la salubridad de este mismo; sin embargo es muy poco probable que esto tenga un efecto multiplicador a sus alrededores debido a la informalidad e inseguridad que impera en el sector. Otra obra importante actual es la rehabilitación del hospital Goyeneche, tanto como equipamiento de salud así como de monumento arquitectónico; una etapa en su recuperación como monumento es la reconstrucción total de la capilla que se perdio con los terremotos del 58 y 60. Pero las condiciones de salud no podian mejorar en este nosocomio debido a la alta contaminación que recibe al colindar con la Av. Goyeneche; por tal motivo se tiene trazado como meta la descontaminación de este sector con apoyo de la construcción de un viaducto. Otra de las obras realizadas fué la remodelación de la calle Siglo XX en beneficio del peatón, paradójicamente esto terminó beneficiendo más al comercio ambulatorio.







 Fuente: Elaboración Propia​


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelente explicacion de todo Suguitar  se ve que esta muy organizado todo


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q buen trabajo q te das.... chris el plan me parece muy bueno solo q ya no tomaria al hospital goyoneche como hospital sino como atractivo turistico..


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Dudo bastante que el hospital en un futuro pueda ser tan solo un atractivo turístico, creo que vale mantener la tradición de este.....pero puede trabajarse en sus interiores un gran parque para la población que reside en el sur del C.H.A.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Para conocer la siguiente zona de tratamiento, primero tenemos que tener en cuenta que es la.......

RENOVACIÓN URBANA

Definimos la Renovación Urbana como la acción de rehabilitar conjuntos de edificios o áreas urbanas, cuya situación, sea por desgaste, por la precariedad ambiental y constructiva, o por la obsolescencia funcional, ha alcanzado tal grado de deterioro que hace necesario el reemplazo parcial de sus componentes, por constituyentes cualitativos y cuantitativamente diferentes y superiores a los existentes.
Los procesos de degradación ambiental son acumulativos y tienen como origen estructural la pobreza urbana, manifestada en viviendas hacinadas, con bajos niveles de calidad, sin saneamiento, sin áreas libres, de ambientes reducidos, con estructuras precarias, usos inadecuados, saturación funcional, contaminación e informalidad.
La Renovación Urbana es visualizada también como un proceso dirigido, no espontáneo, de intervención en la estructura físico-espacial. Es renovar el tejido físico y social.

Zona de Tratamiento El Solar 

*Características:* Llamada así por el tradicional lugar que albergaba varios tambos. Es una barrio popular y en él se localizan las industrias a ser erradicadas, muchas de estas industrias son curtiembres. Tiene algunos tugurios y por consiguiente será un área de renovación urbana. Esta zona tiene una localización privilegiada junto al río.

*Uso actual:* El actual Plan Director califica parte de este sector como CCM, o sea comercio de alta densidad y R6, o sea residencial de alta densidad en el borde de la Av. La Marina.

*Uso propuesto:* Se propone usos especiales, o sea vivienda, comercio y servicios en el borde de la Av. La Marina, BUE; y vivienda de mediana intensidad R4 en el resto de la zona. Usos complementarios: equipamiento y comercio zonal.
Fuente: P.M.C.H.A​
*Objetivos:*

Revitalizar la calle Puente Bolognesi mediante acciones de renovación de redes y pavimentos, recuperando el patrimonio cultural y convirtiendo este sector en un lugar atractivo para vivir y para los pequeños negocios, principalmente de los artesanos del cuero.
Salvaguardar la vida y la salud de los residentes de los tambos, restaurar las viejas estructuras, dotar de servicios sanitarios a las viviendas, rehabilitar los espacios comunes y erradicar los factores de contaminación y de delincuencia.
Consolidar el rol de la mujer en la gestión de la renovación urbana para fines de vivienda, a través de los cargos directivos de las organizaciones de base, e incorporar la población local a las acciones de restauración mediante la participación vecinal.
Capacitar mano de obra especializada en restauración.
Fortalecer la presencia institucional del gobierno local en la comunidad orientando sus acciones hacia los sectores deprimidos del centro histórico.
Lograr el saneamiento legal de los predios.
Elevar la autoestima de la población de los barrios degradados. Demostrando que el principal beneficiario de la recuperación del centro histórico es el poblador local.
Demostrar que las edificaciones históricas de habitación popular son tan importantes como los grandes monumentos religiosos.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Observación: La recuperación del Solar se inicia con la rehabilitación del Tambo de Bronce, el cuál fue duramente dañado después del terremoto del 2001; se sumaron fuerzas entre la Oficina Técnica del Centro Histórico y los vecinos para la recuperación de este predio como un proyecto piloto de renovación urbana en el casco monumental de Arequipa; la rehabilitación no solo comprendía recuperar los espacios comunes, sino una mejora integral dotando a las viviendas de servicios básicos y condiciones mínimas de habitabilidad. El resultado fue todo un éxito y permitió a corto plazo generar nuevos proyectos de rehabilitación como es el Tambo Matadero y actualmente el Tambo La Cabezona; sin embargo las obras de rehabilitación no se mantuvieron ajenas al contexto inmediato, permitiendo la puesta en valor de la calle Puente Bolognesi y mejorando la precaria red de agua y desagüe que producía filtraciones en las viviendas colindantes por encontrarse bajo la cota de dichas instalaciones. 

Se dio un gran paso en la erradicación de las industrias del lugar y en la reconversión de estas por establecimientos de categoría y servicios especializados (Plaza Vea). Actualmente los proyectos desarrollados y en ejecución vienen siendo realizados gracias a la Cooperación Española, a través del convenio AECI-MPA. Uno de los proyectos importantes a realizarse es la puesta en valor del límite entre ZT El Solar y la ZT Cívico Cultural.









Fuente: Elaboración Propia
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Perspectivas*

La rehabilitación del Tambo de Bronce y Matadero tuvo un enorme impacto en la comunidad local. Devolvió el crédito en la gestión pública, elevó la autoestima de los residentes, y demostró que era posible, con el concurso de la población, la renovación urbana de la vivienda popular. 

En estos momentos se sigue rehabilitando el Tambo La Cabezona, más tarde, mediante la gestión legal, el tambo de las Carmelitas y el de Morte Musca. Posteriormente, se enfrentará el reto de rehabilitar el Castillo del Diablo, enorme laberinto hecho de prótesis sucesivas, el mayor tugurio de Arequipa, con más de 80 familias. *Lo avanzado hasta hoy no es mucho, pero la experiencia constituye la base de acciones similares y complementarias.*

Precisamente, a partir de la rehabilitación del Tambo del Matadero, la Municipalidad ha emprendido una campaña de erradicación de 3 de las 11 curtiembres vecinas, aquellas que afectan más a los residentes del Tambo. Los propietarios o conductores de estos incompatibles establecimientos, no demorarán en abandonar el barrio. La propuesta alternativa es localizar en su lugar, el Museo del Cuero.

*La renovación urbana del Solar, es una tarea de largo aliento, cuyas metas finales se alcanzarán aproximadamente en 10 años.* Ello implica la participación del sector privado. Pero, para que esto suceda, se están haciendo los esfuerzos iniciales de renovar el tejido físico y social de los tugurios, con inversiones más modestas. En consecuencia, el proyecto actúa como un detonador de acciones progresivas que multiplican sus efectos, tanto en el plano físico, económico, social y cultural.​Fuente: O.T.C.H.A​-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Visitaremos un ejemplo de renovación urbana en el Solar...seguro muchos ya conocen este tambo e incluso las fotos...pero sirve como ejemplo didáctico de lo logrado hasta ahora.....

Tambo del Matadero

El conjunto arquitectónico del Tambo del Matadero fue declarado Patrimonio Cultural de la Nación el 8 de marzo de 1991. En el proyecto de rehabilitación se trazo los siguientes objetivos:

• Mitigar los riesgos a la vida y salud de sus ocupantes, consolidando las estructuras originales y demoliendo los elementos agregados que implican peligro.
• Restituir los espacios abiertos, consolidando su uso colectivo, renovar los pavimentos, dotándolos de jardines y mobiliario y recuperar la calidad ambiental.
• Mejorar las condiciones sanitarias de las viviendas con la provisión de baños y bancada de cocina, así como controlar la humedad interior.
• Renovar toda la red de servicios públicos, agua, desagüe, luz y teléfono, mejorando con esto la calidad de las viviendas.
• Mejorar la imagen urbana del lugar, en concordancia con la intervención espacial propuesta, mediante la recuperación de fachadas, cubiertas, balcones y carpinterías, conservando y reinterpretando tipologías y materiales en la ejecución de obra nueva.
• Optimizar la articulación urbana del Tambo del Matadero con el centro histórico, mejorando la accesibilidad por la calle Puente Bolognesi, el callejón del Solar y la Avenida La Marina, contribuyendo de este modo a la recuperación del barrio.
• Propiciar la participación de los actores claves (vecinos, Municipio, INC) e involucrarlos en las diferentes fases de la gestión y ejecución del proyecto como garantía de su éxito.​

















































































Luego conoceremos el rehabilitado Tambo de Bronce.....​


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermoso todo hermoso gracias lindo Suguitarr  :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ha quedado muy bien ese tambo!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sep.. aqp 100pre innovando... chvr tu trabajo chris!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Ahi va un video de como estaba el Tambo Matadero antes de su rehabilitación y cual fue el resultado....





Fuente: Jorge Luis Chavez Marroquin​


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Lindas postales.

Ahora, perdón por arruinar tu foto sugarrw, pero era casi necesario.



La flecha señala unos cables exteriores, no pues, ya empezamos, habría que hablar con esa gente y que colabore un poquito... nomás tantito...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bueno, es porque son instalaciones clandestinas de cable, la gente que vive en estos tambos son de una clase social media-baja a baja; por lo tanto quieren darse el gusto de contar con algunos servicios complementarios. Definitivamente no nos gusta a nosotros pero es parte de la cultura popular.


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Ajá, si es clandestino, que actúe la empresa, vaya se lo corte, y le impongan una multa. Además si es clandestino el tipo debe tener mas cuidado usar la imaginación y por decoro ocultar "la prueba del delito". Esto último ya parece apología del delito.

Pero la Municipalidad debe imponer la ley o su ordenanza, no cables colgando, y quien no cumpla: alguna sanción.
Sed dura, sed lex. (No atrevo con el "por la razón o por la fuerza")

Tan bello trabajo no puede ser desmerecido y estropeado.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

en verdad que he visto peores cosas en otras ciudades........ por eso no hago tanta cólera...... quien me manda un PM pa un trago????


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que buenas fotos, Mr Sugar!
Esa conexion de cable puede ser compartida por 2 casas y no necesariamente clandestina, si fuera robada no creo que la expondrian tanto...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

buen punto Cesar.....puede que 2 familias compartan el cable pero por motivos de no querer dañar el monumento haciendo una conexión ellos mismos prefieren dejarla así.....^^ Salud brother......kay:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mi hermosa Arequipa  mi hermosa Arequipa  :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

esa Luz....está re-enamorada de AQP..... kay:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Pucha sin gente se veían mejor xD :lol: meeeeeentera! buena ahora ojalá los vecinos mantengan los tambos en buen estado pues!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Que asco, era un asco,ni patrimonio parecia, que buen trabajo han hecho, gracias sugar


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

diegoXD said:


> Que asco, era un asco,ni patrimonio parecia, que buen trabajo han hecho, gracias sugar


Y ahora es una joya que es visitada por muchos turistas  :banana::banana:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> en verdad que he visto peores cosas en otras ciudades........ por eso no hago tanta cólera...... *quien me manda un PM pa un trago???? *


:lol::lol::lol::lol: sep... asi son nuestros arquitectos characatos... creo q ni un dia te has mantenio sobrio!!



> Que asco, era un asco,ni patrimonio parecia, que buen trabajo han hecho, gracias sugar


Sep q seria si en todas las ciudades del peru hicieran este tipo d restauraciones...


----------



## juandelatorre (Mar 3, 2008)

*Felicitaciones*

Qué buena que está ...mis sinceras felicitaciones Christian.

Saludos cordiales,

Juan de la Torre y Díaz Chacón


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Interesante la renovación urbana que se ha hecho en él tambo Matadero, realmente ha quedado muy bien...Por lo que veo es una tarea algo lenta, pero que bien que ya sé este dando en nuestra ciudad....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Linda mi ciudad  preciosa mi Arequipa 

YUPIRILIN!


----------

